
Are management consultants really worth the money? - hccampos
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-35220061
======
osullivj
Watch House of Lies [1] to find out ;)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/House_of_Lies](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/House_of_Lies)

